# Ceiling or attic joists on hangers R802.6 Bearing



## halfdonehouse (Dec 30, 2021)

Will the scenario seen here comply with _R802_._6_ Bearing


----------



## classicT (Dec 30, 2021)

Yes.. that is a basic ledger connection.

*R802.6 Bearing*
The ends of each rafter or ceiling joist shall have not less than 11/2 inches (38 mm) of bearing on wood or metal and not less than 3 inches (76 mm) on masonry or concrete. The bearing on masonry or concrete shall be direct, or a sill plate of 2-inch (51 mm) minimum nominal thickness shall be provided under the rafter or ceiling joist. The sill plate shall provide a minimum nominal bearing area of 48 square inches (30 865 mm2).


----------



## Beniah Naylor (Dec 30, 2021)

Depends how the 2x8 is fastened to the gable studs. I would definitely flag it on inspection, unless an engineer designed it that way. As for being a basic ledger connection, I would disagree since the ledger board is not fastened to rim joist as the IRC shows for deck connections. I am not aware of any prescriptive way to ledger to studs.

The Simpson hangers certainly comply with the 1 1/2" bearing on metal that classicT quoted.

classicT, are you looking at a section for ledgers that I have not seen?


----------



## classicT (Dec 30, 2021)

Beniah Naylor said:


> Depends how the 2x8 is fastened to the gable studs. I would definitely flag it on inspection, unless an engineer designed it that way. As for being a basic ledger connection, I would disagree since the ledger board is not fastened to rim joist as the IRC shows for deck connections. I am not aware of any prescriptive way to ledger to studs.
> 
> The Simpson hangers certainly comply with the 1 1/2" bearing on metal that classicT quoted.
> 
> classicT, are you looking at a section for ledgers that I have not seen?


This is not a deck, so forget what the ledger provisions are for a deck. Not sure why you would go there.

The section that I quoted was the specific code section that they asked about. So my answer addressed their specific question.

As for not knowing about prescriptive ledgers, try taking a look at _IRC Table 602.3(1). _The following image is from said table and gives prescriptive ledger requirements.
_

_


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 30, 2021)

Looks like a form of balloon framing unless I'm missing something?

You could have a hinge at the double plates depending on the sheeting overlap or if some metal straps are being used?


----------



## Beniah Naylor (Dec 30, 2021)

>


Awesome, thank you! First time I had seen that.


----------



## halfdonehouse (Dec 30, 2021)

Here is a photo. The top plates are over a header here. Some osb attic floor is on the joist. Ceiling joists are connected on both sides of the house in this fashion. Rafters run perpendicular to these joists


----------



## classicT (Dec 30, 2021)

So bigger question is, with a stick framed roof, how are the ceiling joists perpendicular to the rafters? Most commonly, the ceiling joists act as the rafter ties, preventing the outward spread (overturning) of the exterior walls. Are there rafter ties above the ceiling joists (unlikely) or is the ridge formed by a ridge beam (thus no collar or rafter ties required)?


----------



## halfdonehouse (Dec 30, 2021)

There is a ridge beam.  The roof is not made with trusses.


----------



## classicT (Dec 30, 2021)

halfdonehouse said:


> There is a ridge beam.  The roof is not made with trusses.


No trusses was evident, but are you sure that it is a ridge beam and not a ridge board?

Do you have a picture that shows the ridge?


----------



## halfdonehouse (Dec 30, 2021)

Ok. There was 1 photo on my camera that showed the roof detail but it was in a shadow. I was able to lighten the image on photoshop. It looks like a ridge board up there. I honestly was not sure as have only looked at the house a few times.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 30, 2021)

You will probably also need fireblocking (R302.11)


----------



## classicT (Dec 30, 2021)

halfdonehouse said:


> Ok. There was 1 photo on my camera that showed the roof detail but it was in a shadow. I was able to lighten the image on photoshop. It looks like a ridge board up there. I honestly was not sure as have only looked at the house a few times.


Image isn't clear enough to tell if it is a ridge beam or a ridge board, and it doesn't appear to be the same roof anyways. The first photo had 2x4 ceiling joists and this photo has a framed floor.


----------



## halfdonehouse (Dec 30, 2021)

Was able to get some better images. The gable studs are 2x6 and the old lower wall studs are 2x4.


----------



## ICE (Dec 30, 2021)

Solid, full depth blocking between the studs would have provided the opportunity to nail the ledger and transfer the load to the wall top plate.


----------



## ICE (Dec 30, 2021)

That is a ridge board….not a beam….a rafter tie is mentioned in the code.  The sheathing came up short…. but hey now….a ridge vent will justify that.


----------



## ICE (Dec 30, 2021)

Solid blocking between the joists over the wall and a proper header at the opening could make a difference….well that’s what I would have done….I tend to over build.


----------



## halfdonehouse (Dec 30, 2021)

Thanks for the replies, it all helps.  I am making notes of what this might need to get a certificate of occupancy so all commentary is appreciated. Fire blocking, rafter ties, I am listing as needed. It sounds like the ceiling joist design is ok. There are a few collar ties in at the other end of the roof and a lot of other incomplete work --- this place was sold as-is.


----------



## classicT (Jan 3, 2022)

All of what Ice mentioned, and then some. I also see a possible missing header, missing nails in the hangers, and just questionable methods overall. I think you need to get a qualified and experienced framer involved ASAP.


----------



## halfdonehouse (Jan 6, 2022)

Any thoughts?  Can the load of the the joists be "transferred to the wall top plate"? 
Or reinforced any other way? Thanks


----------

